# 2018 Pinarello Catalog and Photos (Japan)



## TRKASSOC (Jun 24, 2017)

ピナレロ 2018年度版 カラーカタログのPDFを先行公開いたしました。 | RIOGRANDE

PINARELLO 2018年モデル：バリエーション豊富なGAN／GAN S／GAN RSシリーズ – CyclingEX

I like the Red Gan S with new Ultegra r8000 the best!

展示会フォトで見るPINARELLO 2018年モデル「DOGMA F10」 – CyclingEX

PINARELLO 2018年モデル：日本専用カラーもあるエントリー・カーボンモデル「RAZHA」と、RAZHA Kあらため「ANGLIRU」 – CyclingEX


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Not buying one until Pinarello get rid of those stupid dots on the front end.

Would buy a white F10 like Henao's if they put direct mount brakes on it.

Come on Pinarello, even Colnago has direct mounts on their C60!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I really like some of the new GAN and Dogma paint schemes, but it seems weird that they are still making bikes that they claim only have a max tire clearance of 23mm and I am with you on the need for DM brakes. Love the tube shapes though.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

23??? I have 25s on my Dogma no problem. 

I would love a K8 (not the K8S). Tried ordering one, no luck.

Pinarello has all kinds of bikes in their catalog that nobody ever has for sale. I think they only make prototype samples for their Japan and Taiwan shows.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Interesting that they've dropped the Rokh (and its little brother/sister, the Razha K) and with it the "cyclosportif" geometry - shorter, higher, longer wheelbase. So, no equivalent of the likes of Roubaix, Synapse etc. 

Presumably they've done their homework on who buys Pinarellos and why, but love my Rokh!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

bing181 said:


> Interesting that they've dropped the Rokh (and its little brother/sister, the Razha K) and with it the "cyclosportif" geometry - shorter, higher, longer wheelbase. So, no equivalent of the likes of Roubaix, Synapse etc.
> 
> Presumably they've done their homework on who buys Pinarellos and why, but love my Rokh!


I think the Dogma and GAN K and Gravel Series are supposed to replace those. I think they are still very much in the mix.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Well spotted, I didn't see those. However, materials and design might be a bit different, but they're basically the Gan geometry, which isn't as tall/short as the Rokh was.

Size 56, Reach Stack

Gan: 390.00 575.00
Gan K: 388.47 575.74
Rokh: 379.00 582.00

K geometry is also slightly longer at the rear, 415 as opposed to 410 on the standard Gan geometry, and even longer than the Rokh (413).


----------

